# The Clowns On The Left



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)

Seems like liberals here at USMB like clowns. I felt we needed to start a thread on all of the clowns that are in charge in Washington and who seem to feel that we really are interested in what they have to say about Global Warming, Taxing the Rich, and Guns. Feel free to post something funny yourself.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


>


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


>


----------



## Valerie (Jan 27, 2015)

_here i am, stuck in the middle with youuuuu...._


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 27, 2015)

You always did want your own one man show didn't you? Attention whore.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Valerie (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Valerie (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Stephanie (Jan 27, 2015)

Really the should wear clown mask. that's what we had running our country under this administration. Hopefully now we have some ADULTS with some brains getting ready to help us. You the people decided you wanted Republicans in control and now it's time for them to STEP UP.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Valerie (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Stephanie (Jan 27, 2015)

Remember how they ACCUSE every Republican of being an, Extremist?

well lets go folks. Kick these clowns to the curb


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Sonny Clark (Jan 27, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Seems like liberals here at USMB like clowns. I felt we needed to start a thread on all of the clowns that are in charge in Washington and who seem to feel that we really are interested in what they have to say about Global Warming, Taxing the Rich, and Guns. Feel free to post something funny yourself.


What's really funny ( actually pitiful and scary ), is the number of people that still play the division game, taking sides with the Republicans, Democrats, Independents, Liberals, Conservatives, Right Wings, and Left Wings, and actually believing that any of them actually care about this country and her citizens. It's funny ( not really ) that after the past 50 plus years of the "selling of America", the light still hasn't come on for voters. Even more funny ( pardon the pun here ), is the fact that voters continue to do the exact same thing election after election, yet expect a different result. Go figure.

What has changed, I mean really changed, that has greatly improved the socioeconomic well-being of this once great nation and her citizens, produced self-supporting opportunities for all education and skill levels, greatly reduced poverty and homelessness, and provided real security against terrorists and those wishing to do us harm? What happened to free speech, and the right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures? What happened to this once great nation that has caused so much debt, that many future generations of Americans will be paying the bill for decades to come? What has happened to the respect that we once enjoyed from foreign countries and our allies? What happened to the industries, plants and factories that once provided living wage opportunities for all education and skill levels? What happened to a government by the people, and for the people?

What happened to our judicial system that has allowed so many innocent citizens to serve many years behind bars? What has happened on our streets that citizens are now in fear of law enforcement officers? What has created so much anxiety and depression that many have turned to drugs and alcohol to get relief from oppression, fear, and an establishment gone wrong? What has happened to optimism and hope? What curse have we placed on ourselves that has made corruption and self-service the only game in town? How many futures have been stolen by greed, egos, and the thirst and hunger for power?

Are we sure that we want to label ourselves Republicans, Democrats, Liberals, Conservatives, Independents, Right Wings, and Left Wings, instead of labeling ourselves Americans for America? Do we honestly believe that division will solve our many socioeconomic woes? Are we so hell-bent on continuing this division, that we're willing to stand-by and watch this once great nation to crumble beneath our feet? What will be the breaking point that'll wake us up one day, and force us to see reality and the consequences of our actions? How bad does it have to get before we stand and be counted as true patriotic Americans, and unite for the good of all?

Don't be mislead and deceived by smooth talking silver tongued professional politicians that campaign on "Dr. Feelgood" speeches and promises that they can't keep. Use common sense, simple logic, and look back on the past 50 plus years as your guide. Remember, honesty and politics mix like water and oil, and once elected to office, professional politicians exert their will, and not the will of the people.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Stephanie (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Stephanie (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)

I hope she fucks better than she dances....


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 27, 2015)




----------

